# New farm bill crop insurance.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Catching a little on new farm bill and crop insurance on TV this weekend.They are talking of a multi yr crop insurance that will take risk out of farming.

Hmmmm.

All that will do is drive up rents and land prices more because the risk is out of it.

Take all the risk out of farming and the BTO's will bid the profit out of it anyway.


----------

